# A PDF of Dominy's Teach Yourself Judo



## Jason Striker II (Feb 24, 2012)

Searching for something else, I ran across this: http://membres.multimania.fr/premaks/martial/judo/dominy.pdf


No pictures, but nice nonetheless.


----------

